# Laptop bleibt beim Booten hängen (Vista & XP, Gericom Supersonic)



## ckweb (28. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag! 

Mein Gericom Supersonic PCIE Notebook (ca 2,5 Jahre alt) bleibt immer beim Booten (Bootscreen) hängen. Dies geschieht, seit sich das Notebook überhitzt und hängen geblieben ist.  Meine Systeme: Dualboot Vista SP1/ XP SP2 (bleibt bei beiden hängen) 
Was noch geht: im Abgesicherten Modus läuft sowohl Vista als auch XP ohne Probleme. 
Was ich schon versucht habe: System Wiederherstellung: Hat nichts gebracht. 
Ältere Festplatte (gleiche Systeme) rein, geht auch nicht booten.  
Was nicht geht: Vista Recovery DVD bleibt ebenfall hängen (Ladet Daten, dann Bootscreen, hängt) 

Ich habe jetzt keine Ahnung mehr woran das liegen kann und wie ich das Problem lösen soll. Was mir viel helfen würde, wäre wenn ich wüsste wo das Notebook hängen bleibt. Gibt es eine Art „Debug-Modus“ wo statt des Bootscreen ein Text mit den Treibern / Modulen angezeigt wird? 

Wenn nicht, was denken Sie, kann die Ursachen für mein Problem sein! Ich würde mich über Vorschläge und Antworten sehr freuen. 

Lg Christoph


----------

